# marketing via contests



## honeyflip (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anyone on here ever tried marketing your t-shirts via running contests? People tend to like free stuff, and I figure that contests might not be a bad way to draw attention (and build up the email list). Are there any legalities associated with contests (other than things like not allowing family members to participate, etc.)?

thanks
Christopher


----------



## identityburn (Feb 24, 2006)

I've been thinking about doing the same thing, starting locally, once I am up and running. I think radio stations or local festivals would be a great way to promote shirts. I was thinking about calling up a local radio station who would have listeners in my market and just send them some shirts to give away (they always have something going on) and most likely they'd give you a plug for it. So cheap advertising.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

honeyflip said:


> Has anyone on here ever tried marketing your t-shirts via running contests? People tend to like free stuff, and I figure that contests might not be a bad way to draw attention (and build up the email list). Are there any legalities associated with contests (other than things like not allowing family members to participate, etc.)?



I think as long as you understand that the contest is not going to give you a lot of "sales" necessarily, but it will work towards getting your name out there and building your brand awareness.

People tend to like the "Free" part of the contest and not so much "where" the free is coming from. 

But, if done correctly, you can use contests to build up your opt-in newsletter. Make sure the contest entrants specifically ask to be added to a newsletter by giving them a box to check (and leaving it unchecked by default). But because it's a freebie, you may not be building a super targeted list, since a lot of people will be only interested in freebies, and not necessarily buying any of your products.

There are a lot of rules and laws about contests. I did some googling for sweepstakes laws when I was trying to run a contest and found some good information there. If it's going to be really big, you may even want to contact a lawyer or sweepstakes consultant.


----------



## govtissues (Feb 7, 2006)

I used to run the contests for Usa Today back in my working days. The laws are insane and we had to have a lawyer approve everything. I wouldnt get into it now on my own, way too much paperwork.


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

govtissues said:


> I used to run the contests for Usa Today back in my working days. The laws are insane and we had to have a lawyer approve everything. I wouldnt get into it now on my own, way too much paperwork.


do those same type of laws apply to a simple "monthly T-shirt giveaway contest" for newsletter subscribers?


----------



## govtissues (Feb 7, 2006)

I think so, I mean what are the chances the feds will come knocking at your door... probably not too big, but I am not taking chances


----------



## Despotte (Jun 2, 2006)

I am trying to market my site via a contest now and well lets just say it isn't the right contest/promotion I guess LOL not a single bite in 5 days now. Oh well probably not enough people even know there is a contest going. Remember the more people know about it the more it will work but also the bigger the headaches. (at least I have no headaches so I guess that is good)


----------

